# Align and IBS-A



## ccinami (Jul 18, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone with IBS-A(alternating D and C) has tried Align. It is a probiotic with a particular bacteria called Bifantis - Bifidobacterium infantis. If you have tried this it would be great to hear your story; the results and side effects you experienced. The alternating aspect of IBS is very important as we are the ones that they have not been able to treat yet. There are always ideas and information to help those with IBS-D or IBS-C but not IBS-A. If we treat the constipation we get diahrea and vice versa. Your stories are much appreciated!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

ccinami said:


> I am wondering if anyone with IBS-A(alternating D and C) has tried Align. It is a probiotic with a particular bacteria called Bifantis - Bifidobacterium infantis. If you have tried this it would be great to hear your story; the results and side effects you experienced. The alternating aspect of IBS is very important as we are the ones that they have not been able to treat yet. There are always ideas and information to help those with IBS-D or IBS-C but not IBS-A. If we treat the constipation we get diahrea and vice versa. Your stories are much appreciated!


I did not take Align when I was IBS-A, but I have tried it twice as IBS-D. It made me go more frequently (which sucks when you already have IBS-D) and it also gave me more gas. It didn't seem to matter what I ate, this was always the case. I was predictably loose. But everyone reacts differently. I think anything which is generally harmless like a probiotic is worth a try, because IBS sucks!


----------



## ccinami (Jul 18, 2004)

PD85 said:


> I did not take Align when I was IBS-A, but I have tried it twice as IBS-D. It made me go more frequently (which sucks when you already have IBS-D) and it also gave me more gas. It didn't seem to matter what I ate, this was always the case. I was predictably loose. But everyone reacts differently. I think anything which is generally harmless like a probiotic is worth a try, because IBS sucks!


I did not know a person can switch from one type to the other. I know patterns change but for me the type has remained the same for over 15 years. How long were you IBS-A before switching to IBS-D? How long have you been IBS-D now?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

ccinami said:


> I did not know a person can switch from one type to the other. I know patterns change but for me the type has remained the same for over 15 years. How long were you IBS-A before switching to IBS-D? How long have you been IBS-D now?


Was IBS-A for about a year. Now have been IBS-D for 3.5 years.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

Odd how that switch happens. I was D for a few years I didn't keep a calender but seems like about 2001 or 2002 it started and everything I ate went straight through. I practically had to sit by the restroom to eat it was that quick sometimes. Then around 2007-8 I think it changed to A. never a normal BM, Then it gradually seemed it was becoming predominately C with D about every 2-3 weeks and a few pebbles in between bouts of D. Right now I'm pretty normal as long as I take my supplements and don't eat onions.







I'm waiting to see if it holds. Being well seems too much to hope for after all this misery, but I'm enjoying it for now.Sorry we changed your subject CC, from probiotics to the switch.


----------

